# E-Mail Client mit PHP? (pop3 & smtp)



## Sebigf (17. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

 Ich habe mir einmal überlegt einen Mailclient zu programmieren. Also á la Thunderbird/Outlook aber im googlemail style.

 Nun die Frage, kann man so etwas überhaupt umsetzen, und wenn ja, was für ein Aufwand muss investiert werden. Ich denke so etwas könnte mehrere Leute interessieren, wenn es z.B. um Pressemails geht, was mehrere Leute abrufen müssten.

 Bitte um Antwort...

 PS: Wenn es bereits einen thread zu so etwas gibt, bitte posten 


 Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. September 2005)

Ich hab bereits einen WebMailer angefangen. Funktioniert bisher auch schon ganz gut. Sieht nur noch nach nichts aus, und natuerlich muessen da noch ein paar Extras rein.

Der Aufwand ist eigentlich garnicht so sehr gross, wenn man etwas Erfahrung in PHP hat.
Die Mail wird dabei ueber den eigenen Server verschickt. Falls das nicht reicht muesste man den lokalen Mailserver veranlassen die Mail ueber einen anderen Server zu verschicken, oder in PHP ueber fsockopen() das SMTP-Protokoll implementieren. Oder vielleicht gibt es eine PEAR-Komponente die ueber einen anderen Server verschicken kann.
Abgeholt wird ganz einfach mit den IMAP-Funktionen. Auch wenn es um POP3 oder NNTP geht wird damit gearbeitet.


----------

